# Infusion BBQ Pressure Cooker (INDOOR Smoker/Pressure Cooker)



## malisaw

OK, stumbled on this thing and wondered if anyone has tried this, or much less even heard of it?








[h1]The Only Indoor Pressure Smoker.[/h1]
This is the indoor pressure smoker that cooks barbecue brisket in only one hour--five times faster than traditional methods. Combining a pressure cooker and smoker in one appliance, the device increases the internal pressure by 15 psi, cooking food up to 70% faster while causing wood chips to release their fragrant, flavor-enhancing smoke. The internal chamber requires only three to five wood chips (not included) to impart authentic barbecue smoke flavor onto food and all of the hot smoke is contained inside the vessel until the pressure is released. An adjustable four-level rack holds up to 4 lbs. of food--from sausages and ribs to a whole chicken. The pressure smoker also cold smokes cheese or fish, it can sear food prior to pressure smoking, and allows use as a traditional pressure cooker. With a digital timer. Plugs into AC. 11 1/2" H x 13" W x 11" D. (13 lbs.)

Item 79504

 $199.95

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/79504?promo=Home&catid=0


----------



## malisaw

Hmm, looks like it Cold Smokes too - this thing looks interesting.


----------



## tjohnson

Looks Interesting???

I don't have $200 to try it out

TJ


----------



## les3176

WOW brisket in a hour!!!! Sounds impressive, but i'm skeptic!


----------



## beer-b-q

les3176 said:


> WOW brisket in a hour!!!! Sounds impressive, but i'm skeptic!


Les X2


----------



## mco

Humm they didn't say anything about it being good only fast


----------



## bob jones

The Indoor Pressure Smoker is  also available at QVC under the Cooks' Essential Line for $127.00


----------



## jarhead2531

I bought this last week from QVC as a supplement to my 30" MES; and since I've spent $130 on a lot more foolish things, figured I'd give it a try.  Did some chicken breasts with mesquite that came out a little dry (I was still trying to figure out timing) but was full of that smoky flavor throughout!  It even had a nice smoke ring.  Did 4lbs of country style ribs last night in 40min with some applewood,hickory,and oak-and they came out moist, falling off the bone.  The capacity is a little limiting, but it definitely delivers on the selling point of quickly infusing meat with that smoky flavor and cooking it quickly. Wife thought chicken was "too smoky" (probably more due to choice of mesquite), but thought the ribs were delicious.  You can use it as a a standard pressure cooker (though I will probably only use it as a smoker as there is a distinctive smoky odor left behind) and it browns, steams, etc.  NExt smoke I do with this, I'll start a new thread and take pictures.  All in all-I'm satisfied with the purchase-perfect for apartment dwellers who want some good BBQ or for someone who wants the flavor fast.  I wont be getting rid of my MES anytime soon, but the next time i get a hankering for some ribs at the last minute, I'll definitely fire this baby up.


----------



## daveomak

This unit is sacreledge. How is a guy/gal gonna kick back and enjoy the world. Not for me.......... and I think Cwalk would also agree.

This is from this morning and I am on his side.

Can't do that in front of an electric pressure/cooker/smoker.

"QUOTATION from http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...e-is-no-reason-to-cook-over-8-hrs#post_653724"

 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
Cwalk 
_Whooooo pig soooie_
_




_
_I get a 12pk of my favorite beer whenever I smoke, and almost always my meat is usually done at the end of that 12pk. Be it brisket, ribs, chicken. It just seems to play out that way. lol. I prefer long low smokes so I can sit out back with my beer in one hand and tongs in the other._


----------



## nwdave

Well, I guess it's ok for those who are in a rush through life, but for old farts like myself and Dave Omak perhaps, the real pleasure is in the doing and the process.  I'll bet that thing can't smoke a salmon proper.


----------



## venture

I have serious doubts about this one.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover

Never seen such a thing. Do ribs in the time it takes to drink only one beer. That ain't right!


----------



## SmokinAl

jarhead2531 said:


> I bought this last week from QVC as a supplement to my 30" MES; and since I've spent $130 on a lot more foolish things, figured I'd give it a try.  Did some chicken breasts with mesquite that came out a little dry (I was still trying to figure out timing) but was full of that smoky flavor throughout!  It even had a nice smoke ring.  Did 4lbs of country style ribs last night in 40min with some applewood,hickory,and oak-and they came out moist, falling off the bone.  The capacity is a little limiting, but it definitely delivers on the selling point of quickly infusing meat with that smoky flavor and cooking it quickly. Wife thought chicken was "too smoky" (probably more due to choice of mesquite), but thought the ribs were delicious.  You can use it as a a standard pressure cooker (though I will probably only use it as a smoker as there is a distinctive smoky odor left behind) and it browns, steams, etc.  NExt smoke I do with this, I'll start a new thread and take pictures.  All in all-I'm satisfied with the purchase-perfect for apartment dwellers who want some good BBQ or for someone who wants the flavor fast.  I wont be getting rid of my MES anytime soon, but the next time i get a hankering for some ribs at the last minute, I'll definitely fire this baby up.









    Glad to have you with us!

The cooker sounds interesting.


----------



## bacardi

JarHead, I just bought one.  I see you only posted once but hope I can get you to post more.  How long are you cooking ribs for?


----------



## meateater

I don't know what to thing about it.


----------



## jarhead2531

Sorry all, I haven't really had any time to post (we have a newborn that has been taking up most of my attention).  Bacardi, Ribs take between 40-50 minutes and they are fall off the bone tender and moist.  Was hoping to get to smoke this weekend-I'll definitely post pictures if I do.  And again, this is a great supplemental smoker to a full sized one; it works great, but I wont be getting rid of my MES.


----------



## flutterbye1

Ill agree with alot of the guys.......  Fast is ok for some things, but to me nothing beats long waits for your meat to be just perfectly  done... I also have a newborn at home, well shes 4 mnths now and it gives me a mommy break to go outside and check on the smoker


----------



## miss tee

Love it.  Everything I have cooked has been delicious.  We travel in an RV fulltime and this has been a great reward.  I cook foods so much quicker and with so much flavor.  Only had trouble with the browning element the first time I tried it.....it browned ok, but then it shut off and would not come on again.  Sent it back and they replaced it with a brand new one.  Haven't used it yet as I just got it back.   Going to fix a Brisket today and we will see how it does.  I have all the faith it will be delicious.  I highly recommend it.  We bought our unit from QVC for 129.00.  Also purchased the chips and rub from QVC and I love those flavors.   Give it a try.     Miss Tee


----------



## foodie

I am really interested in this product for it's ability to cold smoke things.  I want to play around with that feature and only for home use, so not interested in investing in something giant or expensive so this looks really great to me.  Any thoughts or experience on using the cold smoke feature?  I for sure want to try it on fish and maybe cheese and/or meats.


----------



## daveomak

foodie said:


> *I am really interested in this product for it's ability to cold smoke things.  I want to play around with that feature and only for home use, so not interested in investing in something giant or expensive so this looks really great to me.*   Any thoughts or experience on using the cold smoke feature?  I for sure want to try it on fish and maybe cheese and/or meats.


Foodie, Evening.  Interested in cold smoking thing like cheese, bacon, nuts etc............

Invest in the Amazing smoker. About 50 bucks with woods of your choice. You can put it in a cardboard box to smoke stuff. You can put it in your smoker to have controlled smoke while cooking stuff.  For the money and versatility it IS the best smoke generator on the market IMNSHO (in my not so humble opinion). No electricity needed to run it. No fans to break. Light it and forget it.

There........that should convince you.......if not...........PM bearcarver......hang on to your hat when he responds........being this is your first post and you are not up-to-date on modern conviences for smoking food........stick around and learn what the dedicated, food loving, backyard smokers, chefs and all the others have learned and developed on this site. This is by far the best place to learn. You have ventured into territory that excels in the art of smoked food.......enjoy the long smokey ride........


----------



## foodie

thanks DaveO!  I stumbled on this site by accident and very excited to learn from the "smoke-masters".  I'll give the Amazing Smoker a look too!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Please show us some Q-view of the Brisky results,curiosity has me wondering...here's my pressure cooker,just leave the lid shut:








have fun and...


----------



## scarbelly

DaveOmak said:


> Foodie, Evening.  Interested in cold smoking thing like cheese, bacon, nuts etc............
> 
> Invest in the Amazing smoker. About 50 bucks with woods of your choice. You can put it in a cardboard box to smoke stuff. You can put it in your smoker to have controlled smoke while cooking stuff.  For the money and versatility it IS the best smoke generator on the market IMNSHO (in my not so humble opinion). No electricity needed to run it. No fans to break. Light it and forget it.
> 
> There........that should convince you.......if not...........PM bearcarver......hang on to your hat when he responds........being this is your first post and you are not up-to-date on modern conviences for smoking food........stick around and learn what the dedicated, food loving, backyard smokers, chefs and all the others have learned and developed on this site. This is by far the best place to learn. You have ventured into territory that excels in the art of smoked food.......enjoy the long smokey ride........


I agree 100% - this would not be my choice for a cold smoker.  First off it is too small to handle a bunch of cheese or nuts. That takes 2-3 shelves in my smoker and I too use the AMNS and AMNPS. 

Miss Tee

I will send you a PM as I would like to chat about using it in my RV. I have a folding smoker but am not happy with it


----------



## rivierasmoker

HI,

How much brisket can you get in this smoker ? I am an apartment dweller so rally interested in this rig,

did you marinate the brisket first and is it like the corned beef or Pastrami you would find in a restaurant ?

thanks for any tips, I'm going to check out QVC and order one up.

RivieraSmoker


----------



## rivierasmoker

Hi bacardi

I can't find this rig on QVC, where did you get yours ?

rivierasmoker


----------



## rivierasmoker

Hi Miss Tee,

where did you buy your pressure smoker ?

I can't find it on QVC.

What are you having most of your sucess with ?

tks

RivieraSmoker


----------



## sabrebob

I just did pulled pork in one of these and it only took 1 1/2 hrs total to get from raw meat to a very good tasting pulled pork sandwich with a very smokey taste. It does what it says it does but has limited capacity, it won't replace my 40" cabinet smoker though.


----------



## slownlow

RivieraSmoker said:


> Hi Miss Tee,
> 
> where did you buy your pressure smoker ?
> 
> I can't find it on QVC.
> 
> What are you having most of your sucess with ?
> 
> tks
> 
> RivieraSmoker




Looks like QVC is not carrying it anymore.  I don't really see it online.  Amazon has it 199, but it's sold out.  Maybe the company discontinued it?


----------



## leec

I got my smoker/pressure cooker last month. cooked salmon last night brined the salmon for ten hours(when I went to work) cold-smoked for ten min.then hot-smoked  for ten min. came out moist and smoked just right.

You can't compare this pressure cooker/smoker  to a large smoker there is no comparing them the big smoker will dry out the fish more and take up more of your time keeping a eye on it.

if you don't have the room for a big smoker but like the taste of smoke on your meats, cold-smoke your steaks then fry or bake the roast. or hot-smoke the meat in less time than the big smokers.


----------



## big andy a

Saw this post and I was intrigued by the product.

It appears to still be available but at a much higher price - Amazon shows it for $200 and Hammacher has it for $249.  If you Google Emson Electric Smoker it will take you to the company site which is in New York; here's the link directly; http://www.emsoninc.com/emson-smoker-0.  Have some good tasting meat done up in an hour is pretty appealing for some occasions.

Curt.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yeah

QVC is where i seen it.


----------



## shaky1201

Hi folks, I sent a PM to Bacardi as I need some information on this particular unit. I would greatly appreciate if anyone who has the unit could PM me any patent numbers that they can find on the unit.

I have a potential patent issue with the design/product and I need to do some research on it. I would greatly appreciate the help. And for those who are unfamiliar with this method, I don't know about the quality of this particular manufacturer Emson, but I can tell you that the basic design works amazingly well! And for a lot of things, this particular unit is lacking some basic things, but again over all, good stuff.

Thank you for your help.

Adam


----------



## shaky1201

Deleted - repeat post


----------



## mary dils

Thanks for blogging about the smoker - I just saw one tonight in a catalog and have been contemplating buying one.  My husband's smoked ribs are legendary in our liltte town but he is aging and unable to sustain the process. 

You already answered one of my questions about whether or not  to use as a regular pressure cooker, as adverftised .  I had been wondering about the lastiing smoky odor infusing something likee risotto.

And, yes, another question - you said the size of the 5 qt is somewhat limiting so I will think about buying the 7 qt.

Again thanik you for the info.  Can't wait to see your pictures of your next smoking project.


----------



## revbethjohnson

I gave this to my husband for Christmas (2011) and we LOVE IT !  He has fixed three or four recipes in it himself -- apiece of cake!  Now I have taken off, too, finding additional recipes on the internet and experimenting.

Easy to use, very quick, and the meat comes out moist and tender and delicious!  A great alternative flavor to your usual everyday recipes.

B.J. in Arizona


----------



## revbethjohnson

I gave this to my husband for Christmas (2011) and we LOVE IT !  He has fixed three or four recipes in it himself -- a piece of cake!  Now I have taken off, too, finding additional recipes on the internet and experimenting.

Easy to use, very quick, and the meat comes out moist and tender and delicious!  A great alternative flavor to your usual everyday recipes.

B.J. in Arizona


----------



## donpay

I'm curious about this idea of pressure smoking.

I have a very high quality 11 liter pressure cooker.  It is thick stainless steel with a very thick bottom and

a screw-down pressure lid.  I'm wondering if I can adapt it to pressure smoking.

Maybe put chips on the bottom then a rack with meat.  More racks, more meat, etc.  Possibly a dish of

water for some moisture.  Thoughts?

I've read reviews on amazon that the construction quality of the Emson unit is pretty poor, and

that it might not last long. It would be a shame to spend $200 on a shoddy unit.

I live in an apartment so electric is the only option, and space is limited.

Don


----------



## stvlr

I recently purchased the 7 qt. unit from Hammacher.  It doesn't brown the meat, but steams it.   Having said that, the unit does hot or cold smoke and is a pressure cooker for smoking and cooking quickly for great taste.  It is possible to to cold smoke and then finish the meat on a grill or in the oven.   The only draw back is that it has a small interior.  You can place up to 4 lbs. of meat in the unit and you will probably have to cut the meat into portions to fit it all inside the unit.   Cleanup is relatively easy.   I am happy with the unit although it is a little pricey.  The 7 qt. is $299 and the 5 qt. is $249.  If you don't mind the expense, I recommend this unit for indoor smoking and cooking.


----------



## dan damann

Saw this thing in the local Walmart yesterday ($149).  I'm gonna get one today & try it out.  I generally use me Cajun Injector elec. smoker but it's a little inconvenient when in hotels.  Gonna try a brisket first....

.....to be continued.


----------



## hdsportyguy

New to the board, but have smoked so much stuff that my neighbors are trained to come over for dinner when they see me going out to my shed in the morning.  (Man they hate when I'm just getting a screwdriver or hammer lol)  I bought this as I thought it was a unique concept.  I've already done three rounds of pork steaks in it, two rounds of chicken and two rounds of veggies since I've had it.  I hope that the info I provide is helpful.  

The first thing I'd say is that the youtube video on this thing is inaccurate.  He says to add 10 minutes to the cooking times.  At least on mine, they are either spot on, or a hair high.  Like with any new equipment there is a feeling out period.  Always use a meat thermometer and If in doubt error with a hair under the recommendation followed by checking it.  There aren't a lot of recipes out there yet, so maybe those of us that have one can do recipe thread just for these things, as there are some adaptations.

Secondly you can do chopped veggies in this thing pretty well, just get a 5 dollar steamer basket like for using in a pan.  It works great and is pretty easy on the cleanup.  

Don't put stuff over the chip tray on the first shelf.  It will get way overdone.  I found that out the first time using it.  

Walmart's website lists it for 250.  I picked it up in the aisle for 150.  The boxes aren't even taped down from the factory, and I wish there were parts available online, as the rubber gasket and chip tray are bound to wear out in a few years.  Hopefully the product support will be there to get those parts.  

I would highly recommend if you cold smoke in this thing to put it under the hood on your stove or better yet take it out on the deck.  It will put a little smoke into your house. Not too bad, but I used the hood on low and it worked fine.  

I could barely have gotten my smoker up to temp and ready before the pork steaks were done, so if you are just having dinner for you and your sig other, this thing makes it very easy.  Will it replace a full sized cabinet smoker?  Never in a million years, however there have been times where I don't want to get out my rig just to make a few pork chops, where now I can do that with ease.  I think this thing will be amazing for fish as well.  For 150 bucks I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it for quick weekend meals.  I hope that this helps for a review.


----------



## hdsportyguy

I've seen them used for pressure smoking.  you have to pretty much have your chips ground down to a sawdust consistency and of course use a rack at the bottom so your food doesn't touch it.  I


----------



## hdsportyguy

DaveOmak said:


> This unit is sacreledge. How is a guy/gal gonna kick back and enjoy the world. Not for me.......... and I think Cwalk would also agree.
> 
> This is from this morning and I am on his side.
> 
> Can't do that in front of an electric pressure/cooker/smoker.
> 
> "QUOTATION from http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...e-is-no-reason-to-cook-over-8-hrs#post_653724"
> 
> FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
> Cwalk
> _Whooooo pig soooie_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _I get a 12pk of my favorite beer whenever I smoke, and almost always my meat is usually done at the end of that 12pk. Be it brisket, ribs, chicken. It just seems to play out that way. lol. I prefer long low smokes so I can sit out back with my beer in one hand and tongs in the other._


I switched up beer to bourbon on the rocks and made it work just fine.  It did take away from the "me time" out in the yard though.


----------



## bugman9212

I found this thread  after going to a BBQ joint here in West Palm Beach, FL. They also pressure smoke there BBQ. However there smokers are comercial. I had there baby back ribs and chicken combo. The ribs were so tender I thought they may of been boiled first,however that is not the case.They are pressure smoked. I am thinking about buying that emerson unit.200.00 is hard to come by these days,so I will have to wait a little while. The Resturant is Park Ave BBQ. They are in Palm Beach and Martin countys Florida.


----------



## smokerfly

I've had mine for a year.  I use it mainly in the winter when our bitter Canadian weather makes it "uncomfortable" to smoke outdoors.  It works fantastic!  Did smoked pork chops last night and St. Louis style ribs the night before.  Absolutely delicious!

It took a few cracks at it to figure it out.  First, you must make sure you use enough water to generate enough steam to seal the unit (I use 3/4 cup instead of the recommended 1/2 cup).  Also, use VERY LITTLE wood (about the amount of 3-6 toothpicks is PLENTY, believe it or not!), otherwise the smoke flavor is overwhelming, and almost acrid.  And I don't finish them completely in the cooker (40 mins for 4lb of ribs, 35 mins for 2lb of chops).  I simply unplug the unit and step outside to release the steam/smoke, otherwise it smokes the house up.  Then I finish them on the grille at 600 deg, just long enough to brown or caramelize the sauce.

I'm not going to say that the results from this cooker are better than my electric smoker with venturi smoke generator, but I certainly don't hesitate to use it, and I highly recommend it!


----------



## dwayne hopkins

I have a lesser model, 5 Qt/4lbs.  Works great!, If you use pellets, use less!


----------



## malisaw

This is almost too funny....

This thing popped up on Woot.com a couple of days ago and it peeked my interest.  Smoker?  OK, where else can you go to check this thing out than smokingmeatforums!  So I pop over here and do a quick search and of course there's a few posts about it.  Low and behold...I started it back in 2011 when I spotted it some were else!

Well..woot had it (new) for 89$ so after reading the posts here and the reviews on amazon I decided to order it.  What talked me in to it is that I recently had a bad fall and broke a few ribs so at the moment I am unable to pick up my MES and carry it from the garage to the back porch to smoke anything.  That coupled with the fact there are times I would like to do a single rack of ribs, small brisket, etc that isn't worth getting the MES out for. 

The consensus seems to be that this thing does what it says on the tin but be aware it is a Chinese built non-supported cheaply made thing that probably won't stand up to heavy weekly use for long.  I'm excited to add another kitchen appliance to my arsenal that I can pull out to do some pretty tasty falling off the bone smoky good meats in small quantities and limited time.  I'm also intrigued about it's claim to cold smoke cheese in 10 minutes.  Be interested in seeing how that stands up to my oven rack/cardboard box/aMAZEn smoker cheese.  Not sure about trying cold smoked bacon in this because the amazen smoker method (10 hours) just rocks and will absolutely ruin ya for life ever buying that store bought junk again. (Thanks to BearCarver for removing "bacon" from my grocery shopping list)!

Expect to receive this in about 7-10 days and will post back here when I've checked it out with a few things.  Oooo....bet it'll do a nice pastrami... got some points corning in the fridge right now so the timing is about right.


----------



## joopster

I almost bought one too but while I like food, I like the process more...


----------



## njloof

Likewise on the latecomers/bargain hunters front. I don't have the outdoor space for a proper smoker, so my hope is to pre-smoke in batches and finish on the grill!


----------



## randyt58

Staples has this on sale this week for $69 11/24/2014


----------



## bigmeannugly

I have an Emson indoor electric pressure smoker.  My only complaint is the size.  It will only take 2 lbs chuck roast or 2 racks of ribs.

Other than that it is great! smoke ribs full cooked in 1 hour.  It even has a browning feature and a cool smoke for fish and cheeses.

EMSON was rated 4 stars and cost $200 with chips.  I bought on Amazon but they no longer carry it.


----------



## hunter rose

I saw this in the Hammecher Schlemmer catalog and would love to hear from someone that has tried it.


----------

